# weather.ul.pt



## Knyght (29 Ago 2011 às 09:18)

Bons dias
Alguém sabe se houve alteração do url desta secção da Universidade de Lisboa? Ou se foi extinto?


----------



## Johnny Storm (1 Set 2011 às 13:59)

Boas!
Eu faço parte da equipa que produz esses conteudos. Temos tido problemas com o nosso servidor e está mais demorado porque as pessoas responsáveis têm estado de férias. Estamos a tentar resolver a situação o mais rápido possível. Pedimos desculpas pelo transtorno. 
Voltaremos a usar o mesmo url.


----------



## Knyght (1 Set 2011 às 14:01)

Já agora sabes se poderei obter os mapas de outra forma? Os mapas da Madeira são muito credíveis e dão bem a noção de onde irá existir precipitação.
Já agora obrigado pelo vosso excelente trabalho


----------

